# Resident Return Visa



## mga001 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi,

I had a state sponsored Australian PR I live in the state for 1 month in my 5 year visa term and it got expired in Sep’17. Now I am planning to apply for RRV. Is it mandatory now to live two years with in the sponsored state or there is no restrictions with RRV?

Thanks.


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

mga001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a state sponsored Australian PR I live in the state for 1 month in my 5 year visa term and it got expired in Sep’17. Now I am planning to apply for RRV. Is it mandatory now to live two years with in the sponsored state or there is no restrictions with RRV?
> 
> Thanks.


You could apply for a 157 RRV. However do note that a PR visa only expires if it has been revoked or you have acquired citizenship, otherwise the only thing that expires is your travel rights.


----------



## sandrock92 (Nov 16, 2017)

stbaugh13 said:


> You could apply for a 157 RRV. However do note that a PR visa only expires if it has been revoked or you have acquired citizenship, otherwise the only thing that expires is your travel rights.




Per what I know, there are conditions for RRV such as minimum stay and compelling reasons for being absent from Australia, ties, etc. Hence, may I ask what would happen if one does NOT meet the requirement (i.e. absent for more than 5 yrs, no "compelling reasons, etc.) of RRV ? Will the PR be revoked ? Or will they have to apply for a new PR again to come back to Australia ? 

Thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

stbaugh13 said:


> You could apply for a 157 RRV. However do note that a PR visa only expires if it has been revoked or you have acquired citizenship, otherwise the only thing that expires is your travel rights.


If you are out Australia, and your travel rights have expired and you do not have an RRV to enable your return, your PR lapses.



sandrock92 said:


> Hence, may I ask what would happen if one does NOT meet the requirement (i.e. absent for more than 5 yrs, no "compelling reasons, etc.) of RRV ? Will the PR be revoked ? Or will they have to apply for a new PR again to come back to Australia ?


It doesn't need to be revoked - it will lapse as you won't be able to enter Australia with Permanent Resident status. If you could not get an RRV, to enable a permanent stay you'd need to apply for PR status again.


----------



## mga001 (Dec 2, 2017)

If I get RRV do i need to live two years in the state which was sponsored for my PR?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mga001 said:


> If I get RRV do i need to live two years in the state which was sponsored for my PR?


No.


----------



## sandrock92 (Nov 16, 2017)

mga001 said:


> If I get RRV do i need to live two years in the state which was sponsored for my PR?




I am not an expert but my logic tells me NO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mga001 (Dec 2, 2017)

stbaugh13 said:


> You could apply for a 157 RRV. However do note that a PR visa only expires if it has been revoked or you have acquired citizenship, otherwise the only thing that expires is your travel rights.


Is there a time limit to apply for RRV after PR expired?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mga001 said:


> Is there a time limit to apply for RRV after PR expired?


Unless you have ties deemed to be of benefit to Australia, (if you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia) you won't be eligible for a Class 155 RRV,

For a Class 157 RRV, you need to have been in Australia (as a Permanent Resident) for at least one day in the last 5 years immediately before applying for the RRV, AND there must be a compelling and compassionate reason for leaving Australia. 

In addition, if you apply for a Class 157 RRV from outside Australia, f you have been outside Australia for more than three continuous months immediately before you apply, you must have a compelling and compassionate reason for the absence.


----------



## mga001 (Dec 2, 2017)

kaju said:


> Unless you have ties deemed to be of benefit to Australia, (if you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia) you won't be eligible for a Class 155 RRV,
> 
> For a Class 157 RRV, you need to have been in Australia (as a Permanent Resident) for at least one day in the last 5 years immediately before applying for the RRV, AND there must be a compelling and compassionate reason for leaving Australia.
> 
> In addition, if you apply for a Class 157 RRV from outside Australia, f you have been outside Australia for more than three continuous months immediately before you apply, you must have a compelling and compassionate reason for the absence.


Thanks for the Response. Do I have timeline to apply for class 157 after my PR expired?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mga001 said:


> Thanks for the Response. Do I have timeline to apply for class 157 after my PR expired?


As I said, 5 years from the date you were last in Australia (for at least 1 day, as a Permanent Resident).


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

kaju said:


> As I said, 5 years from the date you were last in Australia (for at least 1 day, as a Permanent Resident).


Note that if you are eligible to apply for a 157 RRV, you will need compelling and compassionate reasons for your absence, and a 157 RRV is only valid for three months.


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am in same boat. My PR is going to expire in next year and not sure that whether i should move or not and what will happen after it expires? how i will get RRV?


----------



## mnrajan77 (Dec 3, 2017)

Very important to understand RRV, so that we dont get stranded while travelling out of Australia. Visa 115, 157 is very important to understand the fine print.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

kaju said:


> Unless you have ties deemed to be of benefit to Australia, (if you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia) you won't be eligible for a Class 155 RRV,
> 
> For a Class 157 RRV, you need to have been in Australia (as a Permanent Resident) for at least one day in the last 5 years immediately before applying for the RRV, AND there must be a compelling and compassionate reason for leaving Australia.
> 
> In addition, if you apply for a Class 157 RRV from outside Australia, f you have been outside Australia for more than three continuous months immediately before you apply, you must have a compelling and compassionate reason for the absence.


Hi Kaju, and others:

The travel rights on my 189 PR visa expire in June 2020.
I have been in the offshore for all this period (except for 2 weeks IED).

I travelled to Australia in Feb 2020 with the intention of moving permanently, but soon the COVID situation got worse and I had to travel back to offshore in 2 weeks.

Can this be a compelling or compassionate reason for absence?
Now the only option is to apply for 157 RRV.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Experts, please respond to above post


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

evangelist said:


> Experts, please respond to above post


As I've replied on another thread, make your case and apply for RRV. You will most likely be granted a 3 months one

All the best..!!


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Please do share the progress.


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

evangelist said:


> Hi Kaju, and others:
> 
> The travel rights on my 189 PR visa expire in June 2020.
> I have been in the offshore for all this period (except for 2 weeks IED).
> ...


Did you get the RRV based on COVID grounds. My PR is due to expire in June 21 this year, but we are not able to make it due to the COVID situation. Would I be able to get an RRV based on these grounds>


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lloyd12 said:


> Did you get the RRV based on COVID grounds. My PR is due to expire in June 21 this year, but we are not able to make it due to the COVID situation. Would I be able to get an RRV based on these grounds>


How many days did you live in Australia?
What are your ties
Untill you give these details, any answer you get will be useless
Cheers


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

NB said:


> How many days did you live in Australia?
> What are your ties
> Untill you give these details, any answer you get will be useless
> Cheers


We just did 15 days during our intial landing and opened our bank account. I am a CPA of Australia .We dont have any other ties. We are not to able to go beacuse of COVID-19. I still have time until June 21. What do you suggest best?. Should we make a trip before expiry and apply for an RRV or apply it offshore.? Can you assist on this? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lloyd12 said:


> We just did 15 days during our intial landing and opened our bank account. I am a CPA of Australia .We dont have any other ties. We are not to able to go beacuse of COVID-19. I still have time until June 21. What do you suggest best?. Should we make a trip before expiry and apply for an RRV or apply it offshore.? Can you assist on this? Thanks


Can you make the move for good before June 21 ?
If so it will be an ideal situation 
You can apply for RRV with ease after 2 years 
If you apply offshore, the chances of getting it are only for 3 months and if really lucky then 1 year 
Cheers


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

NB said:


> Can you make the move for good before June 21 ?
> If so it will be an ideal situation
> You can apply for RRV with ease after 2 years
> If you apply offshore, the chances of getting it are only for 3 months and if really lucky then 1 year
> Cheers


Thanks.


----------

